# problemi grub[RISOLTO]

## mattylux

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

# vim:ft=conf:

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,5)]

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

```
grub> root (hd0,0)

 Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7

grub> root (hd0,1)

 Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x82

grub> root (hd0,5)

 Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

grub> set

 Possible commands are: setkey setupe

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... no

 Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no

Error 15: File not found

```

non riesco a capire come fare partire windowzz e gentoo che cosa posso fare

----------

## k01

ma fdisk -l cosa dice?

----------

## mattylux

```

Disk /dev/hda: 120.0 GB, 120034123776 bytes

240 heads, 63 sectors/track, 15505 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 15120 * 512 = 7741440 bytes

Disk identifier: 0xa57aa57a

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1        4064    30723808+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda2            4065        4196      997920   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda3            4197        6783    19557720   83  Linux

/dev/hda4            6784       15505    65938320    5  Extended

/dev/hda5            6784        7819     7832128+  83  Linux

/dev/hda6            7820        8597     5881648+  83  Linux

/dev/hda7            8598        9246     4906408+  83  Linux

/dev/hda8            9247       11829    19527448+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda9           11830       15505    27790528+   b  W95 FAT32

```

----------

## cloc3

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> title Windows XP
> ...

 

davvero hai copiato con il taglia incolla questo codice?

e se sì, ti sei preoccupato di leggerlo, prima di postare'?

----------

## grifone87

 *mattylux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> default 0
> 
> ...

 

Come puoi leggere qui (dove peraltro hai preso il codice) la riga root (hd0,0) deve indicare la partizione dove si trova l'immagine del kernel, quindi dipende da come hai partizionato il disco e dove monti queste partizioni. Dall'output di fdisk (hd0,0)=/dev/hda1 è una partizione NTFS, quindi è sbagliata. Stesso discorso per (hd0,5)=/dev/sda6 che è una partizione Linux e non Windows.

----------

## lucapost

sarebbe molto utile conoscere il contenuto del file /etc/fstab

----------

## mattylux

risolto dovevo soltanto moficare delle cose nel grub.conf ma ora gentoo e vivo...

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.24-r5

root (hd0,2)

kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

# vim:ft=conf:

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1 
```

grazie comunque

----------

